
Poop 101: A beginner's guide to reading your own poop (2016) - Tomte
http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/9/13212952/poop-healthy-normal-color-food-shape-disease
======
ParameterOne
Why is this on HN? Anyone here trying to hack poop? Can I get a show of hands
for all the poop hackers?

~~~
Tomte
You can find the Guidelines in the footer of this site. Read them.

